# Not so Dusty



## CHJ (28 Nov 2016)

T'was on a Monday morning that the Courier came to call.















Because I wanted the lightest head piece I opted for the 100 series.
This of course does have the limitation of being only TH2 compliant max. due to the crown and rear being open. 






To improve on this I have embarked upon a trial using the associated fine dust environment cape which should put the assembly into the TH3 category as far as inward dust leackage.






Currently I'm going to use my old 3M turbo unit filter for air supply, did have some reservations as to whether the hose coupling would be compatible, but with the knowledge that an adaptor was an easy fix if necessary.
Turned out all is fine, Hood coupling is compatible.

Now need to save up the pennies for the latest lithium power/filter unit but as things stand not an urgent priority.

Not used in anger yet, but first impressions are that it feels comfortable when fitted.
Visor lift is good and stays put.
A little more care needed in fitting and removal if spectacles are not to be dislodged compared with old unit, this is mainly down to a better more flexible facial seal curtain and its elastic tensioning, something I'm sure will soon become second nature.

As far as the cape is concerned I think it will justify looking ridiculous to some folks just to turn a bit of wood, if only to shed all those annoying shavings that find their way around the neck, ears etc. not sure how robust and long lived it will be, being commercial I guess it's considered as one of the consumables, worst case scenario it can be used as a pattern to make some in house cloth versions.

For those interested in the specifics:-
http://www.thesafetysupplycompany.co.uk ... m-106.html

http://www.thesafetysupplycompany.co.uk ... m-928.html

http://www.thesafetysupplycompany.co.uk ... m-976.html

And the real piggy bank raider still to come.
http://www.thesafetysupplycompany.co.uk ... 315uk.html


----------



## transatlantic (28 Nov 2016)

Honestly, putting all that on would put me off the hobby 

Are you truning wood or going into space?


----------



## cornucopia (28 Nov 2016)

I have been using the 3M versaflow M100 for a while now and love it Chas, its so light compared to the trend I used to have.

I wear mine all day... everyday.


----------



## CHJ (28 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the thumbs up *George* regarding the choice, the design is certainly an improvement on the older series I've had up until now.
The hood as it stands is the same dust exclusion level as my old one as far as breathing is concerned but as I suffer at times with skin contact I thought I would trial the cape and see how much inconvenience it was, if at all, and if there was any improvement in chip shedding.

The 300 series has the better dust exclusion but the, unnecessary for me, 'hard hat' top adds considerably to the weight and cost, as does the 400 series which has the built in shoulder cape.


----------



## NazNomad (28 Nov 2016)

In a certain light, you look like George Clooney in Gravity.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (28 Nov 2016)

I must say, I'm very tempted to go down this road myself. The cheaper helmets are just not doing it for me and so I tend not to wear them. Nice post Chas


----------



## SVB (28 Nov 2016)

How long does it take to drop the habit of 'blowing' dust away only to realise you have the mask on?!?


----------



## CHJ (28 Nov 2016)

SVB":34b368rv said:


> How long does it take to drop the habit of 'blowing' dust away only to realise you have the mask on?!?


About the same time it takes to stop trying to change your new Varifocal lenses when you get up from the computer.


----------



## sploo (28 Nov 2016)

CHJ":2jecbd0e said:


> SVB":2jecbd0e said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take to drop the habit of 'blowing' dust away only to realise you have the mask on?!?
> ...


Just don't sneeze 

It would be good to read further feedback on this new kit. I do like the Trend AirShield, despite a few gripes. I assume the 100 series helmet is significantly lighter?

Are there ear defenders for that range? The clip on ones for the Trend aren't bad, but less than ideal.


----------



## CHJ (28 Nov 2016)

sploo":3q7d2eep said:


> ...........
> It would be good to read further feedback on this new kit. I do like the Trend AirShield, despite a few gripes. I assume the 100 series helmet is significantly lighter?
> 
> Are there ear defenders for that range? The clip on ones for the Trend aren't bad, but less than ideal.



3M™ Versaflo™ Faceshield, M-106 544 g (slightly heavier than my old 3M unit 440 gram )

Trend Airshield pro. 920 gram Battery pack (8hr) 195 gram. (1115 gram total in use) more than double the weight but that was the unit I had for review in 2008, spec may have changed.


----------



## gregmcateer (29 Nov 2016)

SVB":37wamy0i said:


> How long does it take to drop the habit of 'blowing' dust away only to realise you have the mask on?!?




Another 'habit' I learned to stop was permitting myself a gentle 'trouser cough' whilst wearing the predecessor to the one Chas is modeling - One gets a VERY FAST reminder that a powered face shield filter is positioned just above the nether regions!!


----------



## Dalboy (29 Nov 2016)

Looks like the business Chas and should keep all of that dust at bay


----------



## sploo (29 Nov 2016)

gregmcateer":2fh808lf said:


> Another 'habit' I learned to stop was permitting myself a gentle 'trouser cough' whilst wearing the predecessor to the one Chas is modeling - One gets a VERY FAST reminder that a powered face shield filter is positioned just above the nether regions!!


Lots of potential japery if a colleague was wearing one though...

Ahem.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (29 Nov 2016)




----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2016)

More Monday morning Excitement.



> Your DPD Driver is currently making delivery number 12, you are delivery number 17.
> Your DPD Driver is approximately 30 minutes away from you.
> You can watch Your DPD Driver's progress on our map.



One of Santas more senior helpers has intervened and brought forward the rest of the kit somewhat earlier than I had ever envisioned.




First out of the box was a 'free gift' a neat little battery screwdriver. 



Then having fought my way through several meters of copious packaging came the rather exotic remainder of the over the top kit for a Hobby turner.




Having sorted through the world encompassing literature and looked at all the pictures and not being much wiser I've done the usual Man trick of sorting out the bits and putting them together as seemed fit, the belt is certainly generous in girth, (anyone have a 150CM + waist?)
Now in the obligatory Initial Battery Charge phase which would appear to be extremely rapid.





Guess it's just got to be shed time this afternoon.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (12 Dec 2016)

I don't even have the kit and I'm excited Chas!

I look forward to some stunning output later tonight....with guilt free lungs to boot


----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2016)

Random Orbital Bob":2cu389ey said:


> I look forward to some stunning output later tonight....with guilt free lungs to boot



Suspect it may be just a bucket full of shavings, have a few bits of suspect wood that I don't know what is likely to be hidden inside until they are spun up, at least it will be a change from dressing a load of Partridges for the freezer that I got lumbered with this morning.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (12 Dec 2016)

Ooh...what did you do with them? I got given 3 partridges from a shoot yesterday too


----------



## sploo (12 Dec 2016)

Random Orbital Bob":eaepavqw said:


> Ooh...what did you do with them? I got given 3 partridges from a shoot yesterday too


Put them in a pear tree?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'll get my coat


----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2016)

Hi Rob, the Partridges we skin them the same as we do with the Pheasants for starters rather than pluck them.

To skin, remove head, feet, tail feathers and wings, unless you care to fiddle with the wings for what little meat is on them.
Nick the Breast skin with a sharp fileting knife, avoid nicking crop if possible and with thumbs rip and peal back skin from breast, along body towards tail and legs by hooking them out of the resulting skin sleeve, continue with back skin and clear, wings and peal skin from neck.
Then comes the internal cleaning, I'll PM you the details if you want rather than put folks off their evening meal.

They are then roasted with a stuffing from a Hairy Bikers recipe.
(we prefer Pheasants in a casserole with red wine, and occasionally the odd partridge goes this way if not enough to serve individual diners)

Just had some Ducks dropped off as I was typing, those will be plucked not skinned and roasted at the appropriate time, another chore to keep me out of the shed.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (12 Dec 2016)

Marvellous. The 3 I was given are already oven ready, though not skinned. No need for the internal cleaning process but thanks for asking. Apparently one of the entourage (of my neighbours regular shoot) does all the bird prepping and its the results of these he gave me (his freezer is bursting apparently).

Is the Hairy Bikers stuffing any good?


----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2016)

Managed a couple of hours in the shed with the complete kit, very comfortable, not at all conscious of the shoulder cape in use as far as any obstruction, certainly a big improvement in fit and comfort over the earlier model, some would say so it should be for that money but you can really appreciate it is something made for all day wear in an industrial environment.

Cape means no dust or shaving what-so-ever present above shoulder level when removing smock.

The airflow from the turbo unit is greater than my old unit, one result has been unexpected , mainly because of the additional cape I suspect. 
The face seal is so good with the combined pieces of head gear that the airflow exhaust is directed rearwards and down the back of the head, being enclosed in the cape results in the ears being super cooled in the current climate, might have to get a pair of earmuffs for Xmas.


----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2016)

Random Orbital Bob":2gx7awxz said:


> Marvellous. The 3 I was given are already oven ready, though not skinned. No need for the internal cleaning process but thanks for asking. Apparently one of the entourage (of my neighbours regular shoot) does all the bird prepping and its the results of these he gave me (his freezer is bursting apparently).
> 
> Is the Hairy Bikers stuffing any good?



Some folks obviously have up-market friends, providing ready dressed birds.
Will sort the stuffing recipe out, we like it.


----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2016)

Yerr 'tis:-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/roast ... ridg_93086


----------



## CHJ (30 Dec 2016)

CHJ":33ryefcs said:


> The airflow from the turbo unit is greater than my old unit, one result has been unexpected , mainly because of the additional cape I suspect.
> The face seal is so good with the combined pieces of head gear that the airflow exhaust is directed rearwards and down the back of the head, being enclosed in the cape results in the ears being super cooled in the current climate, might have to get a pair of earmuffs for Xmas.


One of Santa's little helpers heard about the cold ears remark and turned up with these:-






Now we have music we can hear while we work, warmer ears and once we get to grips with all this new fangled gubbins I might get round to....? what was it I was supposed to be doing ? .... Ahhh that's it, spinning bits of wood.


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2017)

Just thought I'd give an update on the what some would class as 'over the top' addition of the dust cape to the helmet.

After some considerable hours at the lathe, conclusion is that would not be without it now, yes it's a little extra to contend with on fitting and removing but you soon get the knack of holding the extra elasticated rim out of the way whilst donning it etc.
The improved shedding of all debris from around the neck and shoulders means that when finishing up and removing it and the turning smock one can walk into the house without incurring undue agro from the dust monitor.


Definitely a vast improvement on my exposure levels to sanding dust and chippings.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (25 Feb 2017)

Excellent Chas - I'll pop over with that truck load of skipped Iroko I know you'll be really keen to turn now


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2017)

Random Orbital Bob":288thj1a said:


> Excellent Chas - I'll pop over with that truck load of skipped Iroko I know you'll be really keen to turn now


You are so generous Bob, what would the world do without friends like you.

Seriously though, although I will not go out of my way to have a loving relationship with that particular creation of the devil I won't be so nervous of using the odd sample of Red Wood for contrast etc. because it defies specific identification.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (25 Feb 2017)

Well you must be really confident in the 3M kit to say that young man. Praise indeed.


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2017)

Obviously no point in having blind faith in the kit alone Bob, have tried to up shop dust hygiene with a bit more deliberation to try and match its better performance.
Make a point of cleaning up debris and vacuuming down* before finishing a session with extractors still running so shop and I have a chance to shed as much of airborne dust as possible before de-robing.

* Did modify my old Vax wet and dry vac. to take a finer pleated cartridge filter rather than the internal fabric bag which seems to have reduced the fine dust distribution.


----------



## Keithie (25 Feb 2017)

How much extraction to do ? 
I guess if you can smell or taste anything wood while turning, sanding or in the area then you've not done enough.

My red wood is antifungal, supposedly, but I think I'd rather not inhale any ...but I must be inhaling some ...I must look for a nose-hair growth stimulant to help as another filter !

Is two main 2hp extractors at a lathe (with wide mouth collectors) (and maybe a cyclone on them) and a fan blowing dust/turnings towards them (while wearing a 3m full or half mask with p3 filters as well as a visor) enough? Should I add one or two of those funny little Jet boxes at £200 ish each (or axi/record equivs)...do they breakdown a lot or only if you cant be bothered to change the filter often enough?

I find even shutting the garage door into the house doesnt seem to stop some fine dust getting into the lower ground floor...must be via the air gaps between door and frame? Luckily my wife is very understanding about it ...for now!


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2017)

Keithie":39ph69qh said:


> ....... fan blowing dust/turnings towards them ....


 I would not do that for starters, deliberately blowing a dust source is about the worst thing you can do.

Start by analysing where your airflow streams are and do your best to make sure they are away from you with the replacement air passing you on the way to the extractors.

Endeavour to constrain the spread of dust by entraining it into a funnelled approach to your extractors. 
If you have the exhaust output from you extractors within the shop how much is this contributing to the spread of any stray airborne dust.


I'm in a position where I dump all dust possible outside the shop from behind my lathe via high volume chip extractor behind the chuck and 9" Xpelair fan in the wall/window above with replacement air from behind me by opening up suitable window.


----------



## Keithie (25 Feb 2017)

Thanks...

I hadnt thoughtof of a fan blowing the dust towards the wide mouth collectors as being a daft idea ...though now you describe it as you have it's pretty obviously a dumb thing to do... suction only obviously (now!!) makes more sense.

My garage (aka workshop) has three external walls, all which are rendered blockwork (and no windows) one of which backs into an area where I can put a 'lean-to' shed to house the extraction...but I havent made myself hack a big enough hole through the block & render yet (for power & ducting)... seems like a nexessary job, easily done badly (with expensive consequences of messing up!) Guess I should just get on with it!

As for the overhead fine dust filters (eg Jet afs500)..necessary ? ...any thoughts anyone ?


----------



## CHJ (17 Feb 2020)

Way back in 28 Nov 2016 sploo asked for feedback:-


sploo":357wh399 said:


> ..
> It would be good to read further feedback on this new kit. I do like the Trend AirShield, despite a few gripes. I assume the 100 series helmet is significantly lighter?.....l.



The hood assembly is certainly a wear all day item as far as weight is concerned, the lightest unit I've ever owned or trialled.

Can not fault the kit after 3+ years regular use, by giving the inlet filters a reverse flow clean out with the vacuum cleaner occasionally I have so far only felt the need to use one new thin foam pre-filter overlay that sits between the spark guard gauze and the fine filter cartridge.

I have just fitted a replacement dust cape (requested Christmas gift actually) mainly for the aesthetics, the old one was looking tired and scruffy but still materially sound.

I would not be without the dust cape, so much better at keeping the shavings and dust from around the neck area, I find it well worth the 'over the top' look and is no additional effort to wear.

Anyone wondering if they might find one a benefit I would say they are worth a try as a compliment to other masks than the 3M version if you are into turning that throws shavings all over the place.


----------



## RickG (18 Feb 2020)

Keithie":cack43u0 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I hadnt thoughtof of a fan blowing the dust towards the wide mouth collectors as being a daft idea ...though now you describe it as you have it's pretty obviously a dumb thing to do... suction only obviously (now!!) makes more sense.
> ...



Someone of FarceBook was telling me the other day he doesn't use extraction; just a USB fan on top of the lathe, blowing the dust away from him/the work.

Good luck to him I say!


----------



## CHJ (11 Apr 2020)

Update on the robustness of the 'Shoulder Cover', Santa supplied a replacement Christmas 2019, original was still functioning but looking rather grubby around the edges, so a three years of regular shed use seems reasonable, I certainly would not be without the benefits of the shavings shedding around neck area it provides.


----------

